# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Wester Kittochside display

## gavin

John Durkacz circulated this to the local associations earlier today:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Scottish Beekeepers Association

1912 - 2012

Centenary celebrations Display

 



1st 30th  September 2012

Beekeeping in Scotland - past, present and future

an independent display held under the auspices 
of the
National Museum of Rural Life
Scotland
East Kilbride

Museum Admission: £6.50  Adults : £5.50  concession
Children : £3.00 (under 5 free)
Opening times : 10.00 am until 5.00 pm daily 
Wester Kittochside, Philipshill Road, East Kilbride
Email : m.lawton@nms.ac.uk    Tel: 0131 247 4369

----------

